
Man who lives without 90% of his brain challenges our concept of 'consciousness' - walterbell
http://www.sciencealert.com/a-man-who-lives-without-90-of-his-brain-is-challenging-our-understanding-of-consciousness
======
gus_massa
Discussion of the article from quanta:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12026022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12026022)
(34 points, 23 days ago, 16 comments)

